# 100% Rosewood Tele Neck?



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Pete (Faracaster) is selling me a genuine 1969 Fender Rosewood Tele body. I've already ordered the bridge and knobs for it and I have pickups that Jon Moore made for me plus I'll also be getting tuners and other parts for it but one thing I seem to be having trouble locating is a 100% Rosewood neck. I've looked at various sites like Stewart-McDonald, Warmoth and several others but I can't seem to find any that are all rosewood and the one site I did find that offered one wants almost $300.00 for it. 

To get an idea what I'm talking about here's a link to the Elderly Instruments site that has some very good pictures of a Rosewood Tele: http://www.elderly.com/fmic/items/FCSLRT.htm
Does anybody know where I could get one for a reasonable price or would it be better just to get a Rosewood/Maple combination and have the neck dyed a rosewood colour? Thanks.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I know that certain species of Rosewood are scarce right now, so that might have something to do with it - I don't really know.

Black Walnut might get you closer in colour than Maple...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

see the other thread. Get YJMUJRSRV to make you one. Get on the phone to exotic woods or the some of the other wood dealers in To and have him make you a neck. You only need a 3' 1" by 4" and a fingerboard. 

Walnut would be the closest in colour. 

I am building a sister to this ( well built this too) . IF I had found some cherry stain in town it would have been stained to look like Rosewood. I looked and looked at farcasters guitar but having three builds and three other guitars common sense over ruled GAS


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Pete (Faracaster) is selling me a genuine 1969 Fender Rosewood Tele body. I've already ordered the bridge and knobs for it and I have pickups that Jon Moore made for me plus I'll also be getting tuners and other parts for it but one thing I seem to be having trouble locating is a 100% Rosewood neck. I've looked at various sites like Stewart-McDonald, Warmoth and several others but I can't seem to find any that are all rosewood and the one site I did find that offered one wants almost $300.00 for it.
> 
> To get an idea what I'm talking about here's a link to the Elderly Instruments site that has some very good pictures of a Rosewood Tele: http://www.elderly.com/fmic/items/FCSLRT.htm
> Does anybody know where I could get one for a reasonable price or would it be better just to get a Rosewood/Maple combination and have the neck dyed a rosewood colour? Thanks.



$300 for an all rosewood neck is not expensive.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Just had a look at Musikraft.They offer 2 different kinds of rosewood.The most expensive being $290 (Indian Rosewood).The other,Madagascar Rosewood $260.That is for a solid 1 piece neck.You wont be disappointed with Musikraft.It will take 4-6 weeks for them to make it though.I just got this one.Frets are perfect,awesome finish,the most beautiful neck I have ever seen.Almost too pretty to put on a guitar :smile:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My Warmoth rosewood/rosewood neck was well over $300.00 many years ago so that's a good price now.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That's Rosewood? What's that subspecies? And any idea of what FEnder was using ?

Holy


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this one on a search. This guy in Mississauga is selling one, although I think the price is just a *tad* on the high side. :wink: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...1-Piece-SOLID-ROSEWOOD-Neck-W0QQAdIdZ52977380


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I found this one on a search. This guy in Mississauga is selling one, although I think the price is just a *tad* on the high side. :wink: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...1-Piece-SOLID-ROSEWOOD-Neck-W0QQAdIdZ52977380


That price he's trying to pay for both necks :smile:

$1200 would get you a new MIJ rosewood Tele on evil bay.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

